# Casa de pasto



## Oliveiratadeu

"Casa de pasto" é sinônimo de boteco/bodega/taberna? Aliás, em Portugal, os nativos chamam-lhe casa de pasto ainda, ou um dos seus sinônimos? "Restaurante" é mesmo estrangeirismo inaceitável que grudou e ficou?


----------



## jazyk

A Portugal?


----------



## Nonstar

Chamam a Portugal "casa de pasto"? Portugal é um boteco? Comedoria já está pegando por aqui.


----------



## machadinho

Nonstar said:


> Comedoria já está pegando por aqui.


 Ou comedouro.


----------



## englishmania

*Casa de pasto*_ é uma casa destinada a servir comida, refeições;  estabelecimento modesto onde se servem comidas._

Que eu saiba, não é comum alguém dizer que vai a uma casa de pasto, pelo menos hoje em dia. As casas de pasto costumam ser restaurantes de comida tradicional.

Toda a gente diz "restaurante".


----------



## machadinho

Não sei os portugueses mas eu imagino Portugal um imenso restaurante com um quiosque ao lado com literatura de primeira nas prateleiras.


----------



## englishmania

machadinho said:


> Não sei os portugueses mas eu imagino Portugal um imenso restaurante com um quiosque ao lado com literatura de primeira nas prateleiras.


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim, sempre vou pensar, primeiramente, num pasto cheio de bois e uma boa risada.


----------



## Guigo

_Casa de pasto_ era termo comum naquela cidade, que foi a única das Américas a ser capital de um reino europeu e, também, a única deste continente imenso a ver nascer dois monarcas (de verdade, não por casamento).
Gastronomia e culinária cariocas


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Nonstar said:


> Chamam a Portugal "casa de pasto"? Portugal é um boteco? Comedoria já está pegando por aqui.


 Eu ia escrever outra coisa. Obrigado pela correção



englishmania said:


> *Casa de pasto*_ é uma casa destinada a servir comida, refeições;  estabelecimento modesto onde se servem comidas._
> 
> Que eu saiba, não é comum alguém dizer que vai a uma casa de pasto, pelo menos hoje em dia. As casas de pasto costumam ser restaurantes de comida tradicional.
> 
> Toda a gente diz "restaurante".




  Vi em algum lugar, que as casas de pasto serviam pequenas refeições e petiscos. Levou-me a pensar a semelhança com os botecos, ou bodegas. Aí fala-se "bodega" para designar lugares que servem bebidas, refeição e petiscos aos clientes que se assentam?



Vanda said:


> Pra mim, sempre vou pensar, primeiramente, num pasto cheio de bois e uma boa risada.


 ?


----------



## Carfer

Lembro-me de, na minha cidade, no início dos anos 60, ainda haver algumas que exibiam essa designação. Não durou muito, porque já na altura a expressão estava fora de moda. Eram casas modestas, pouco melhores que uma vulgar taberna, e os ganhos não davam para alterar as tabuletas. '_Restaurante'_ era nesse tempo a denominação dos estabelecimentos mais _"finos", "tasca", _coloquialmente_,_ a dos mais modestos. Quando, além das _'bicas'', _o negócio principal_,_ também serviam refeições, podiam ser chamados simplesmente '_café_.


----------



## englishmania

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Vi em algum lugar, que as casas de pasto serviam pequenas refeições e petiscos. Levou-me a pensar a semelhança com os botecos, ou bodegas. Aí fala-se "bodega" para designar lugares que servem bebidas, refeição e petiscos aos clientes que se assentam?


O termo está dicionarizado, mas aqui costumamos dizer "tasca".

Em Portugal, o termo "bodega" passou também a ser usado para designar qualquer coisa de má qualidade.


----------



## Nonstar

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Eu ia escrever outra coisa. Obrigado pela correção


Ok, esqueçamos já o que passou!


----------



## Vanda

É que eu acho engraçado o termo. Apenas isso.


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> É que eu acho engraçado o termo. Apenas isso.


Eu também acho. É que não é muito comum.
Se ao menos fosse “repasto”... agora, “pasto”


----------



## Carfer

'_Pasto_' era o mesmo que comida. Parece que o significado evoluiu e, actualmente, só se refere à erva que os animais comem ou ao terreno onde cresce. O mesmo sucedeu a '_bodega_' que, de taberna suja, passou a designar apenas uma coisa que não presta. Já não se usava quando era criança, portanto a evolução deve ter ocorrido há bastante tempo, mas esse sentido, que era comum aos dois idiomas, ainda sobrevive no espanhol.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Carfer said:


> '_Pasto_' era o mesmo que comida. Parece que o significado evoluiu e, actualmente, só se refere à erva que os animais comem ou ao terreno onde cresce. O mesmo sucedeu a '_bodega_' que, de taberna suja, passou a designar apenas uma coisa que não presta. Já não se usava quando era criança, portanto a evolução deve ter ocorrido há bastante tempo, mas esse sentido, que era comum aos dois idiomas, ainda sobrevive no espanhol.


O sentido inicial da palavra "bodega" ainda se mantém no Brasil. Também há o segundo.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Carfer said:


> '_Pasto_' era o mesmo que comida. Parece que o significado evoluiu e, actualmente, só se refere à erva que os animais comem ou ao terreno onde cresce. O mesmo sucedeu a '_bodega_' que, de taberna suja, passou a designar apenas uma coisa que não presta. Já não se usava quando era criança, portanto a evolução deve ter ocorrido há bastante tempo, mas esse sentido, que era comum aos dois idiomas, ainda sobrevive no espanhol.


  Se quisesse perguntar "a comida está pronta", eu diria "o pasto está pronto"?

A casa de pasto era uma tasca/bodega ou restaurante?


----------



## Carfer

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Se quisesse perguntar "a comida está pronta", eu diria "o pasto está pronto"?


Claro que não, mas isso não impede que _'pasto_' significasse comida.
*



			pas·to
		
Click to expand...

*


> (latim _pastus, -us_)
> _substantivo masculino_
> (...)
> 8. Comida.
> *"pasto"*, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Consulte o significado / definição de pasto no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. [consultado em 30-08-2019].





Oliveiratadeu said:


> A casa de pasto era uma tasca/bodega ou restaurante?



Como muitos outros pequenos negócios que não se podiam dar ao luxo de desprezar potenciais fontes de rendimento, as casas de pasto  funcionavam frequentemente como cafés fora das horas das refeições, servindo bebidas, petiscos e comidas ligeiras. Eram basicamente restaurantes baratos, o que não quer dizer que servissem má comida, antes pelo contrário, porque muitas vezes era onde se encontrava a melhor, simples, saborosa e muito bem confeccionada. As instalações não eram tão primitivas como a das tascas, que eram o mais das vezes antros sujos e que pouco mais serviam do que '_copos de três_' (não estou certo se '_três_' se refere ao tamanho do copo, que em pouco excedia decilitro e meio, se ao preço, talvez três vinténs. '_Três'_ tem também uma conotação antiga relacionada com a virgindade das mulheres, mas não vamos divergir do tema). As casas de pasto eram essencialmente um fenómeno urbano, quero dizer, das cidades e vilas. O público alvo eram os rurais que vinham às feiras na localidade maior e os viajantes ocasionais e pouco abonados (encontravam-se facilmente junto às estações do caminho de ferro, por exemplo). As tascas eram um fenómeno mais aldeão ou de bairro pobre das cidades. (Actualmente, num apelo ao saudosismo, a designação foi recuperada por alguns restaurantes finos, que, naturalmente, nada têm em comum com as tascas tradicionais.) As instalações eram, em regra, do mais primitivo, havendo muitas com o chão em terra batida, um balcão de madeira - ou, nos melhores casos, de mármore-, várias pipas de vinho atrás dele e prateleiras com fileiras dos tais copos de três. As das casas de pasto, mesmo que modestas, eram substancialmente melhores. A clientela das tascas era, em geral, paupérrima, muita dela constituída por alcoólicos crónicos que que andavam de tasca em tasca, emborcando de um só gole um copo ou múltiplos copos de três e que saíam a cambalear, completamente ébrios. Ao fim do dia, nas aldeias, uma parte substancial da população masculina caia de bêbada, depois de várias visitas às tascas locais, às quais acrescia, frequentemente, o consumo do garrafão de 5 litros de vinho que fazia parte do salário habitual dos cavadores.
Os mais jovens não fazem ideia do que eram aqueles tempos. O alcoolismo era um flagelo social, mas correspondia a uma política deliberada ('_beber vinho é dar de comer a um milhão de portugueses', _dizia o ditador e a propaganda oficial da época_), _que juntava o álcool aos 3 "f" (fado, futebol e Fátima). Afogava-se a revolta e a contestação em vinho e justificava-se a miséria com o argumento do benefício económico que, na realidade, favorecia apenas alguns, muito longe do suposto milhão, e prejudicava e vitimizava muitíssimos mais. Nas cidades o fenómeno era menos visível, mas obviamente que também existia. Não era invulgar encontrar bêbados nas casa de pasto, mas o ambiente era francamente menos chocante do que nas tascas e as instalações melhores. Mas, na nomenclatura da época, digamos assim, estavam vários degraus abaixo do restaurante.


----------

